# A little help if ya would



## TennesseeGuy (May 24, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm coming to Utah this coming up week and plan on fishing as much as possible. Would like to focus on trout as I don't have them here in west TN. I will be in the Fountain Green area and am just looking for some tips on where to go and what to use. I have a fly rod and some spinning gear with various spinners and cranks I have caught trout here in Tennessee on the east side in the smokies but mostly 6-8 inch rainbows. I would like to avoid city parks if possible. So if someone could point me in the right direction that would be amazing and I will be happy to return the favor of anyone plans on coming to Tennessee for world class crappie and bass on Kentucky or Barkley lakes or the smokies for trout. If you would rather DM me that's fine to I know how secretive spots can be. Again any help would be amazing! Thanks guys


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well you have a lot of choices with Skyline Drive being so close. Check out the Ephraim Canyon lakes. (closest to Fountain Green) You can also fish Salt Creek just down the canyon. Just curious, but what brings you to Fountain Green? Most people in Utah have never even heard of that place. We have a farm there, so I spend a fair amount of time that way. Mostly working and not fishing though.
http://sanpete.com/pages/fish


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Do you have access to a boat? I would say if you really want to catch good sized trout to make the trip to strawberry. Do you prefer lakes or rivers? There are lots of places to catch 14 to 18 inch trout in the general area you will be in. Just depends on how far you want to travel and if you prefer rivers or lakes or boat fishing or float tubes or shore fishing or whatever you like to do


----------



## TennesseeGuy (May 24, 2016)

Thanks guys. I will be there visiting with my girlfriends parents. They are originally from there and moved back last year so we are going to visit for a week. I plan on mostly walking shore lines or creek banks. most trout in Tennessee are found in very small cold mountain streams so that's what I'm used to but I'm willing to try anything. I won't have access to a boat more than likely


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

How far you willing to drive to go fishing?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Electric lake could be just what you are looking for. Just up the canyon from fairview. Good cutthroat trout lake


----------



## TennesseeGuy (May 24, 2016)

Thanks! I'm willing to drive about an hour or so depending


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

+1 for electric lake. Probably your best bet within an hour drive


----------



## TennesseeGuy (May 24, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Well you have a lot of choices with Skyline Drive being so close. Check out the Ephraim Canyon lakes. (closest to Fountain Green) You can also fish Salt Creek just down the canyon. Just curious, but what brings you to Fountain Green? Most people in Utah have never even heard of that place. We have a farm there, so I spend a fair amount of time that way. Mostly working and not fishing though.
> http://sanpete.com/pages/fish


 Thanks Fowl, neat link.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

If you look at google maps up the canyon from Fairview, there are a bunch of small lakes. They all have fish. They also all have streams running into and out of them that have fish. Check regulations though because a bunch of the streams are closed until the first part of July to protect spawning cutthroat trout. That's my favorite part of the whole state. Enjoy.


----------



## TennesseeGuy (May 24, 2016)

Well thanks guys, tomorrow is my last day to fish have caught tons. Caught several in gooseberry and then a few in some ponds up fairview. Tore them up in Huntington creek on flies. All Browns.. The most action I had was at palisades park spelling may be wrong. But I caught rainbows consistently there and a few larger fish I believe to be tiger trout


----------

